# Should I move rooms?



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

I am considering moving my HT gear and FP to an unused bedroom for movie watching and big game sports.
Then using my living room as a more standard living room with a plasma and layout more for comfort than HT performance. 

***This means that until at least x-mas time I will have to use horrible tv speakers in living room.


....so do you think I should do this or should I keep the dual purpose living room that doesn't look quite as good??






Here is the info.:
Room:
143" x 154" x 96"H
Two windows next to eachother on east wall(centered)
Door in corner of west and south wall on the west wall

Equipment designated for this room:
Planar pd7140 FP PJ
Yamaha RX-V661 AVR
5x Onix X-ls(front stage)
DIY Tempest-X in a 24" cube sealed, powered by a Behringer EP2500.
PS3

Furniture:
83" long x 34" wide three person couch
40" wide single leather movie recliner


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would move the living room to the bedroom and keep the theater equipment where it is :whistling::rofl2:

Seriously, the bedroom is a bit small but would do in a pinch. As long as you put the display on the narrow wall thats 143" and can still have the rear speakers mounted behind the seating position.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Well, the whole reason behind moving rooms would be for:
A. Better look to living room without big sub, PJ mount and PJ, PJ screen, etc.
B. More bass output in smaller room.
C. A little easier and much nicer looking to control light in the spare bedroom.
D. A little more enveloping experience I'd guess in a smaller room forced closer to the screen and less open space and no vaulted ceilings while having a kitchen attatched.
E. Able to have plasma on the good wall in the living room that is accent painted and perfect for the main display.(currently only the DIY screen can be at/on this wall)

Reasons not to move:
A. Less room for extra seating.
B. Echoes? Poor acoustics?(don't know but have heard square rooms can be this way--although this room has an abuttment 3/4 down one wall)


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Do you have any other room where you can move your HT???

I was lucky to have a bonus room (9'X18'X8') that originally was a third car garage, but they build the room instead ... I set up my HT room there :yes:

If you think that you can deal with the square room and don't need more seats ... I say, go ahead an try it, if it doesn't work you'll have to go back to living room :bigsmile:


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

One other room, but it is almost exactly the same size.
Can't use garage, no basement, attic is not temperature controlled.

After some recalling the lesser amount of seats would have only been a problem one time in the ~6 months I've owned a PJ....so not much of a problem and could always buy something small or a beanbag chair for the unlucky person. 

What do I need to worry about acoustically is a small basically square room with a big sub and 5.1ch? Can't afford commercial room treatments, at least not for awhile.(like six months)


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

E-A-G-L-E-S said:


> Can't afford commercial room treatments, at least not for awhile.(like six months)


What about some DIY panels??? :yes:


----------

